# Can (coloured) newspaper be used as bedding for ringneck doves?



## Sapcho (May 19, 2020)

Hello, newbie here , my two ringneck doves that I house indoors recently hatched chicks a couple weeks ago. The chicks are learning to fly so they spray about a metric ton of sawdust into my carpet everyday.

Our household is signed up to a "no junk mail" list but we still gets a bunch of random newspapers sent to us everyday.


So I was wondering if it would be safe to solve both problems at once and essentially get free bedding by using the spam newspapers to line the cages assuming they get changed everyday? and if so for how long


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Newspapers will be fine. You can put down a couple of layers and every morning just remove the top layer. That way you can monitor the droppings as well.


----------

